# i do believe i have schizophrenia



## scaredofdpdhelp (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm starting to think this is some kind of schizo disorder or schizophrenia. What happened to me yesterday was something really crazy and maybe im on the early states of this illness. Ok here it goes.

I was surfing in indian yahoo answers cause i was really bored, and wanted to spend some time reading different questions from other countries which the main languages were spanish and english and then i clicked in to a question that i found interesting and i read it and started to panic cause it was something about some kind of a curse in their apartment and he was having a run of bad luck because of that rent apartment. And he named some kind of an evil god or whatever is, Vastu defect, and i thought that i've been cursed by that for just reading that name and that was the begginig of a train of crazy thoughts thinking that from now on the devil could catch me and i started to pray cause i was so freaking scared and thought combined with the belief that me it's not me, that ive been possessed by the devil and i felt crazy, i swear to God that i was feeling mad. Those thoughts lasted for half an hour and it was awful, i didn't see anything out of the ordinary but it was like thought-creepy image and then praying for 30 minutes long and it's so terrifying and im so damn tired that this kind of things are gonna happen to me for the rest of my life. And besides all that the new stuff that is making my existence a hell, it could be worse i know, but still a hell; is that images of my dead family members are coming to my mind for no reason lately, and weird images of my mom too ( she is alive) and also this image of jesus christ like the one we can see at church, several times a day and im absolutely scared.

Someone with schizophrenia please tell me if this are the initial symptoms of this illness or what?

Or could this be OCD? with religious patterns? Don't know, help please.


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

I read a lot about OCD lately... And i think this is some case of OCD but i'm no professional.

What i do know is that the mind can be so tired of being in DPDR state that it can play dirty tricks on you.

I'm sure u don't become schizo, cause u know these ideas and images arent real


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

You are not schizo,your anxiety is very very high and it causes scary intrusive thoughts. OCD can be very very scary at times.


----------



## NEEDMOREBLAZE (Apr 8, 2013)

Your OCD is attached to your anxiety to form a crazy fear/stress/worry pattern of thinking.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

OCD same thing here.
I have very bad anxiety and intrusive thoughts. Almost the same as you.
I once freaked out thinking i was cursed for something. xxD


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Last night, i was on the PC as usual with a small bulb above me. It was on,it randomly fluctuated or some insect must have passed by , i felt like something was behind me after a quick shadow. Then i had random thoughts of being mentally sick and having Schizophrenia. It was crazzzzzy.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW I CAN TOTALLY RELATE TO FEELING THIS WAY!!


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Selig said:


> *2. Am I going crazy? Could I have Schizophrenia or Psychosis?*
> 
> I may have heard this concern more than any other here. It's seems to be a knee-jerk reaction to DP/DR to assume it is something much worse. People struggle to accept it could be just this, and surely they have a serious mental illness or permanent brain damage.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reassurance my friend


----------



## Dumdum (Jun 23, 2013)

Strong OCD and anxiety. When you're psycotich, you dont even realize that those demons and crazy things could be something made up in your mind, it just feels like..those things were always there, and if you ask someone if they too see those things, they will just say no, and then you will yell them "are you f*cking blind? THEY ARE RIGHT THERE!".

And nothing can make you think that those things are not real, because they feel so REAL.

I had psychosis from amphetamine use, and i coudn't realize that those worms inside me (and outside, they were EVERYWHERE!) were just hallucinations. Only after 4-5 days they disappeared and i could think straight and finally admit that those were just hallucination.

In other words, if you feel crazy, then you're not, because the illness will totally destroy your "im sane or im crazy?" part of the brain.

That's why therapy for schizophrenic people it's really hard without meds, they can't understand that they are just hallucinating, but not because they're stupid, their brain just dont work in the "right" way.


----------

